# Oregon WMR100N (Duvidas de comprador)



## joaodelai (26 Nov 2009 às 15:35)

Olá! Estou comprando uma Oregons WMR100N aqui no Brasil, gostaria de saber se alguém a possui, e poderia me dizer se vale a pena, os prós e contras da estação 
Me pareceu bem completa, creio que não irei me arrepender na compra... Segue ai uma imagem







Alias, esse "copo'' funciona bem como RS?  Obrigado!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Nov 2009 às 16:48)

joaodelai disse:


> Olá! Estou comprando uma Oregons WMR100N aqui no Brasil, gostaria de saber se alguém a possui, e poderia me dizer se vale a pena, os prós e contras da estação
> Me pareceu bem completa, creio que não irei me arrepender na compra...
> 
> Alias, esse "copo'' funciona bem como RS?  Obrigado!!!



Olá.

O copo não funciona como RS. Deves mesmo comprar ou construir um. Um RS caseiro já fará a diferença, quer para que a temperatura e a humidade sejam medidas correctamente, quer para que o sensor dure mais tempo.

Os principais pontos fracos desta estação dizem respeito ao termo-higrómetro, que avaria com uma certa facilidade, quando este chega mais ou menos ao 1º ano de idade.

Os níveis de humidade começam a não ser bem mostrados e demasiado baixos e a temperatura começa a ter leituras muito altas quando a humidade é muito elevada, especialmente durante a noite ou quando chove, dando registos irreais e por vezes inflações que podem chegar aos 30 ºC.

Actualização do preço: cá por Portugal, ao que parece, subiu para cerca de 230 € no geral das lojas físicas, pelo Brasil não sei em quanto está. Só tu saberás se a consideras cara.


Cumprimentos.


----------



## joaodelai (26 Nov 2009 às 16:58)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Olá.
> 
> O copo não funciona como RS. Deves mesmo comprar ou construir um. Um RS caseiro já fará a diferença, quer para que a temperatura e a humidade sejam medidas correctamente, quer para que o sensor dure mais tempo.
> 
> ...


Quanto ao RS, tudo bem, ja arrumei um de pratos de metal e esse não vai ser o problema  Quanto ao sensor, posso adquirir outro sensor 3.0 da Oregon à parte caso o que vem junto com a estação se danifique ou sofra com o tempo como tu citou? Creio que funcione, por ser Wirelles. E o preço, aqui no Brasil achei uma loja com uns preços bem bons em Curitiba, pagarei pouco mais de R$ 770,00 (PREÇO ÓTIMO!!!) com frete e tudo mais, oque não sei quanto fica em valores de Euro... Obrigado!!!


----------



## Vince (27 Nov 2009 às 23:13)

joaodelai disse:


> Quanto ao RS, tudo bem, ja arrumei um de pratos de metal e esse não vai ser o problema  Quanto ao sensor, posso adquirir outro sensor 3.0 da Oregon à parte caso o que vem junto com a estação se danifique ou sofra com o tempo como tu citou? Creio que funcione, por ser Wirelles. E o preço, aqui no Brasil achei uma loja com uns preços bem bons em Curitiba, pagarei pouco mais de R$ 770,00 (PREÇO ÓTIMO!!!) com frete e tudo mais, oque não sei quanto fica em valores de Euro... Obrigado!!!



Com pratos de metal não vai lá, isso vai esquentar 

Compre um RS como o da Davis ou o da Ambient Weather .

Ou construa um, leia este longo tópico:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...iation-shield-abrigo-faca-voce-mesmo-729.html

R$ 770,00 são 295€


----------



## joaodelai (28 Nov 2009 às 03:22)

Vince disse:


> Com pratos de metal não vai lá, isso vai esquentar
> 
> Compre um RS como o da Davis ou o da Ambient Weather .
> 
> ...



Já havia pensando nisso, por isso estou comprando um Davis 7714 no Ebay, vai me sair baratíssimo!!! Obrigado pela dica


----------

